# Mobile internet trading



## ScottyfromAussie (13 April 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a mobile phone with trading capabilities. Whats the best phone for internet speed/processing speed and whats the best mobile phone internet service for speed and realiability.


----------



## marklar (14 April 2010)

Phone choice is a personal preference, best to go into a T store or Optus world and have a play.

As for networks, NextG hands down.  The Optus network is horribly congested and has poor coverage.

m.


----------



## malachii (14 April 2010)

I've tried several phones on several plans and now I trade with my laptop and a wireless modem.  While larger than a phone - if you are trading (as opposed to placing "investment" transactions every so often) I found that the larger screen gave me more information and the ability to react to things better.  Have you ever tried to enter trade details onto a small screen via a telephone keypad quickly? - not pretty.

In my previous job I travelled extensively and was quite often "on the run".  I still managed to find a surface to place my laptop on.  Trust me - you only need to drop the ball once and all the "convenience" of a small device falls away with the $ you just dropped.

If you are only after updates on prices - then a mobile is fine.  However if you want anything else, I'd suggest that you trial a laptop as well - they are cheap and are getting quite small these days.  And for just trading and internet access you dont need very much ram etc.  Just go for the base model.

malachii


----------



## weird (14 April 2010)

I went on holidays recently , out and about in non major cities in Oz, an Acer One (there are heaps of these inexpensive small lappies now), with a Telstra NextG wireless usb device, was great.


----------

